# Mercedes benz c300



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

The rear looks good but the front needs to come way down...but it's a work in progress for my friend Chris.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Hawt car, but I agree that something needs to be done about the stance. Little up in the rear and little down in the front...


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (derryo)*

meh......


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Mercedes benz c300 (michaelmark5)*


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

will look awesome with the front brought down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

that front needs to come down like six inches


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

The cars owner bought Uni air custom struts and this is the result.







The strut is just way to long and uni refuses to shorten the struts...and these shots are with the front aired out so something shorter will be in his future.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

is he gonna fix it....like asap?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_is he gonna fix it....like asap?

haha yeah man he's messing around with a bag over set up as we speak.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

What's the rear dropped on> Have you shared these pics with Uni air? Maybe they'll rethink their position.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hokie GTI* »_What's the rear dropped on> Have you shared these pics with Uni air? Maybe they'll rethink their position.

Air house 2 bags in the rears.Uni airs solution was raise the strut towers










_Modified by michaelmark5 at 12:44 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the Uni situation sucks, but I like where this is going. Nice shots (as usual) MM5.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

geeze - how much camber does it have when it's air'd up. it looks several degrees out with no air.
has it been aligned at all (up or down)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rockin16v)*

I think we can take care of your buddy's 'issue'


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cant wait to see that front on the ground..


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think we can take care of your buddy's 'issue'









Very good to hear!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (rockin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockin16v* »_geeze - how much camber does it have when it's air'd up. it looks several degrees out with no air.
has it been aligned at all (up or down)?

I'm not sure but i'll ask


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

great shots Mike!
I love that body style Benzo, but it's a shame about the bags.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_great shots Mike!
I love that body style Benzo, but it's a shame about the bags.

Indeed it is


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Mercs


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Mercs

Same here man.Once it's sitting better up front it'll be amazing looking


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

looks awful RIGHT NOW...needs bigger-different style rims on there too.....along with moar lowar in the front. DEFFFFF has serious potential


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice photos too Michael as always. I know the feeling when I did a bag over strut setup for a friend. Looked worse than stock.... 
I look forward to progress.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thank you


----------



## slabtoil (Apr 29, 2010)

change the wheels


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (slabtoil)*

this is ILLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, but it looks horrible... Until the front comes down these pics should have never left the camera.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WoLfBuRgJeTTa* »_Sorry, but it looks horrible... Until the front comes down these pics should have never left the camera.

thats harsh. sure its not perfect, needs more low, positive camber on the front??.... but sometimes you should bite your tongue


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its almost there








raise the strut towers? on a car that new?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (WoLfBuRgJeTTa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WoLfBuRgJeTTa* »_Sorry, but it looks horrible... Until the front comes down these pics should have never left the camera.






















Whatever you say


----------

